# Interview with Dave Wilson May 28th - Finally the Truth



## BedlamBully

From Razors Edge Kennels:

The name itself evokes tremendous admiration, the bloodline is the backbone for an entire breed, and the lifestyle portrayed by its diehard enthusiasts has created an entire culture. Razors Edge, the preference that became an idea, the idea that became a kennel, the kennel that became a bloodline, the bloodline which became a breed-The American Bully, and the breed which inspired a worldwide movement, no other name in the realm of the American Pit Bull Terrier causes so much debate and controversy.

The creator Dave Wilson, a man surrounded by myths, rumors, and a belief that everything that is right in the dogs is because of him and everything wrong can be placed on the front door of his largest kennel. Between the lies, debates and rumors, a question looms large in much of the dog world, that question is "Who is Dave Wilson?"

Ask ten people and get 10 different answers, a businessman, dog man, hustler, gangster, breeder, thief, hater, puppy peddler, family man, genius, or a want to be celebrity the answers are vast and numerous.

The truth is the man himself has largely chosen to ignore the gossip, rumors, and hate laced comments directed at him and his bloodline. Choosing the road of actions over words, to be judged by what he is doing, rather than what some believe he has done.

Now he has decided to step forward and answer the questions of both the breed's fans and its harshest critics. In a one time 2 hour EXCLUSIVE INTERVIEW, Dave Wilson sits down with Bully The Kid and separates fact from fiction in regards to himself and the bloodline Razors Edge.

These allegations and issues will be discussed Paperhanging, Cairo, Threats, Groups, Racism, Stealing ideas, the issue of money, and his stance on breed mixing in the American Bully Breed as well as much, much more. If you own one of these breeds don't miss the opportunity to hear the answers live from the one man who knows the whole story, Mr. Dave Wilson!

Tune in Thursday May 28th for the TRUTH interview with DAVE WILSON, only on American Bully World and American Bully World

Show starts promptly at 10PM EST/ 7PM PST.

BE THERE!

radio » American Bully World


----------



## PeanutsMommy

good find girl!


----------



## CUTDOWNSKENNELS

SHOULD BE GOOD


----------



## wheezie

interesting...


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

good find... too bad I don't have speakers on the computer


----------



## Carriana

Damn, I will be in BC when that happens, probably with no access to internet. Is it possible for someone to record it?


----------

